
Not-Very-Good MRI Heap Analyzer - potomak
http://tenderlove.github.io/heap-analyzer/
======
steventhedev
Ummm...just a warning to everyone that you should NEVER upload a raw dump of
your app's memory.

Filter out your API keys and database secrets/passwords first. Then upload.

~~~
Rafert
It does everything in the browser without uploading to a server.

~~~
thisishugo
It also loads several external resources, from various sources, including
Google Analytics, any one of which _could_ (albeit probably won't)
intentionally or accidentally expose your private data to a third party.

So Steve's advice is still prudent, even though "it does everything in the
browser."

------
userbinator
I was expecting something about magnetic resonance imaging...

~~~
Vexs
Me too... I really wanted to know what an MRI heap was. Any ideas what it
could be?

------
aberatiu
MRI - Matz Ruby Interpreter

